# wiring in a BL3 lab



## mshields (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got a piece of equipment in a BL3 lab that requires 3, 20A, 120V circuits to feed it from above.  Given the sealing challenges associated with the space, I'm wondering what the best way to do this is.

I'm thinking a flush mounted cast box in the ceiling with a transition to LTFC.  A) do you think this is workable and B) any alternative sugggestions?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## codeworks (Oct 2, 2012)

what's a BL3 lab?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 2, 2012)

Biosafety Level 3 lab.

This is applicable to clinical, diagnostic, teaching, research, or production facilities in which work is done with indigenous or exotic agents which may cause serious or potentially lethal disease after inhalation.

Compliment of Wikipedia.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

More like Class I Division I wiring required.......you are dealing with vapors (air) after all.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 2, 2012)

ok, so what are the sealing challenges you have to contend with ?  do things have to really tight after the install, no air infiltration, a compound that willl not shrink, crack and dry out over time or ?


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 2, 2012)

BL3's are maintained at a slight negative pressure so any air leakage should be into the lab, not from the lab to adjacent spaces.


----------

